# Solved: How do I set new default pst file in Outlook 2003?



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

I am having to send my piece-o-crap HP HDX laptop back to HP, again, for repair. I have my Outlook 2007 pst backup file that I now need to add to my desktop, which uses Outlook 2003. 

I went to Tools, Email Accounts to change default file, but not changing it. Not sure exactly what I need to do. Can someone please send me the exact steps to have my Outlook 2007 pst file added to 2003 as my default?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Vercor*

Is this solved? 

If not...
Open Outlook 2003, 
File > Open > Outlook Data File
Browse to the location of the Outlook 2007 .pst file and select it, it should then appear in Outlook 2003.

To set that .pst file as the default .pst file:
Tools > E-mail Accounts > View or change existing e-mail accounts > Next

At the bottom of that window is a drop down field for: *Deliver new mail to the following location*:
Click the drop down arrow and select the new .pst file.
Click: *Finish*

You will need to close and restart Outlook 2003 for the changes to go into effect.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

I did that, several times, and never worked. I ended up doing an "import" and is working fine. Thanks!


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Had you by chance renamed the .pst file in Outlook so you could tell which .pst file you were selecting?

Glad to hear you were able to solve it using another solution.


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

yes, it was named outlook3jul.pst


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Strange, did you see the message that Outlook needed to be closed and restarted before the changes would take effect?


----------



## Vercor (Oct 20, 2008)

yes


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

If you received that message, the Personal Folders file you selected should have became the default delivery location, assuming you didn't have any rules setup that directed all incoming mails to the original .pst file.
But, unless you have any other questions, I won't belabor the point. 

Glad it is working for you.


----------

